

WooCommerce is Biggest eCommerce Platform Now. Surpasses Magento - rahul286
http://builtwith.com/ecommerce/

======
rahul286
I am aware Magento powers _big_ sites and some of them are so big and complex
that its unimaginable to run them on WooCommerce.

What is surprising is that WooCommerce is not entire project but just a
WordPress plugin!

I think this is quite a big achievement for a plugin.

